# Property rents soaring in some Australian cities



## Apartments (Aug 31, 2012)

New York city is having the same effect. Many apartments rents are increasing due to the fact that many are not buying.


----------



## Allyson_Duran (Oct 9, 2012)

Australia is such a lovely place and there are so many job and career opportunities here and there so there's no wonder rents are soaring. When I move to Western Australia, I was glad of the path that this city has been leading me on and hopefully I get to find my own niche.


----------

